# New E-caller!



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

After a few weeks of research and actual assembly between my hectic school and work schedules, I have finally completed my new ecaller and though this would be a great place to share it.

My first ecaller sucked, and I made this one with the bitterness of loosing a number of working flocks to various problems with it. With that in mind, durability, containment, and ease of use were all top priorities for this model. I will include a parts list and approximate costs for everything in the call in this post. Cost wasn't a huge concern as long as it would make the call better, I used quality components and have spent around 300 dollars including a battery.

The whole call is made to fit in a fairly large tool (minus the speakers) box I got from walmart for 11$ on sale. I used this box because it fit my needs perfectly, a spot for plug ins, an on/off switch that is covered and not exposed, and a compartment for extra fuses and tools that might be needed in the field.










The guts of the call are based around a pioneer model 3300, 300 watt amp, I picked this amp because it fit in the box and because of pioneers reputation for quality. I was not disappointed with my choice. It will produce 60 watts of power per channel (two channels) at 4ohms. I used four 50 watt radioshack powerhorns for speakers, each of these are rated at 8 ohms. With two speakers hooked to each channel, you get a combined resistance of 4 ohms. If you would just use one speaker per channel, you would still use the same amount of power as two because of this fact.










All of the wiring to the speakers is 16/2 speaker wire in black, shop around for this stuff guys, I found it for as little as 16 cents a foot to as much as 35 cents a foot. I used 250 feet total for this call. I have two 75 foot leads, one 50 foot, and one 25 foot speaker. Battery leads are 8 gauge power wire recommended by radioshack. A note on connections here guys, whenever possible, take the time and the little bit of extra cost to solder ends on your wires. I used circle ends soldered on to prevent any wires from slipping undone. I have almost foolproof connections as a result. A little time and you have much much less in the way of headaches.










As you can see from the above pictures, I took the time to make everything nice and neat. The connections for the speakers are banana jack speaker connections. The ones on the box are called dual binding posts. These are a bit spendy but very slick and easy to work with.

A word about the input on the side of the box in the first picture. I could not find an RCA jack for this call, so I made one out of a switch plate and two RCA ends. I drilled two holes in the plate and simply tightened the end together with the plate in between ( there is threading to access soldering points). With this I do not have to even open the box if the batter is connected to hook up the input.










The speakers are mounted to custom brackets made my me. I used 3/8 rebar as the main post with a mounting plate welded to it for the speakers. Add some hooks for a cord wrap and you have a slick setup.

Here is a materials and cost list for the rig.

Pioneer 3300T amp - 57$ from ebay
4 Radioshack 50 watt horn speakers - 25$ each x 4 = 100$
250ft 16/2 wire- 42$ from Ace hardware. 
Box - 11$ from walmart
Battery - depending on quality and size, Mine costs around 45 dollars at Fleet Farm, its the mid size deep cycle rated at 26 AH
Connections
4 dual binding posts- 5$ each = 20$
four sets of banana jacks - 4$ each = 16$ 
RCA plate came to 9$ for the wall plate, and two sets of plugs, one for the amp and one for the side of the box
8 guage wire for battery connections - 2$ a foot x 4 ft = 8$
Clamp connectors for battery terminals- 3$
Power switch - 2$
Ring Terminals for connections- 2$

I had no steel costs from the speakers, I had what I needed around the place. You will also need solder if you dont have that.

Total cost was right at 315 dollars.

I hope this helps out a some of the guys just getting into snow goose hunting. This rig wasn't cheap, but was build the best way I know how. Feel free to ask questions or PM me.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

That looks well put together, want to sell it?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Dam, you must have been looking in my window when I made one just like that.....bought the box at wally world for the same reason....since I could mount the speaker mounts where u did.

Only problem I found with that box.....and I tried a dozen before I found one that worked for me is they get brittle in the cold.....first thing I did with it was take it outside and drop it from 3' onto my garage floor in the cold.....it shattered. yes I know you have no intention to drop it, but I had to find something that was pretty much bullet proof.....so just be careful with how you handle it in the cold.

Only thing I can recommend is get a in-line volume control at radio shack for $10-12....they are white and are easier to use then the mp3 player in my mind and you don't have to worry about bumping the mp3 player stop button with a flock coming in.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Another tip, you might want to put in a $4 inline fuze right behind the battery clip.....I am sure the amp has one to, I always found it easier to switch out the inline one......I ALWAYS tape an extra fuse in the box some place....I usually do a dumb**** move once a spring and hook the battery up backwards in the dark and blow it.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> That looks well put together, want to sell it?


Depends, PM if your serious, I probably wouldn't ship an item like this either, because of the size and weight (with the speakers and all).


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Goose caller, thanks for the heads up with the box. And the inline fuse will probably be added, I just couldn't find one that seemed to work well for the application.

Also, for the time being, I will probably just use the MP3 volume control. We have done it for long enough that its not that big a deal anymore. Thanks for the tip though, if it gives us fits during crow season we will add one.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I just use an auto one.....I get mine at fleetfarm...simple/stupid.....back in the isle with all the trailer lights and such.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

your selling these for how much again? haha


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

almost looks like a goose getter to me! :lol:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

You might want to spray over that clear plastic with a flattener. Its crazy how much that will shine on a sunny day


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

The whole thing will likely be cover with camo burlap, as I have always done.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> almost looks like a goose getter to me! :lol:


I guess, whatever you say, being as I have never seen a goose getter in person.

Thanks a ton :roll:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Whats with the 2 jacks for each speaker? Why not just use one that has the positive and the negetive on it?


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

That style is an option, but this style produces a clearer signal.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Horker23 said:


> almost looks like a goose getter to me! :lol:


Ya because there is 19 million ways to build a ecaller...... 

Requirements of an ecaller
-some sort of plastic box
-some sort of amplifier
-horn speaker
-speaker wire

Pretty sure 99.9% of ecallers made are built dam near the same, yep he did use a cheap wally world tool box, a car amp, horn speakers, and speaker wire....HOW DARE YOU!!!! LOL


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

quackstacker said:


> That style is an option, but this style produces a clearer signal.


Actually hooked up properly there should be no difference.....I tried the exact same jacks as the ones you used on one and decided there was no sound difference and thus did not warrant the extra effort and money.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Goose caller, your tips and info within this thread have made it better than I could have by myself. Thanks, :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea right you bought it goose caller. Dang dude slow down you might spill your cool aid


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Horker23 said:


> yea right you bought it goose caller. Dang dude slow down you might spill your cool aid


Ummmm......Cool Aid. Sadly I bought a box of them single serve dump in the water bottle deals shopping this week....ummm.....grape cool aid.


----------

